
A Tech Pioneer’s Final, Unexpected Act - GuiA
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/01/01/a-tech-pioneers-final-unexpected-act/amp?__twitter_impression=true
======
taspeotis
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16005949](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16005949)

    
    
        Upon a diagnosis of brain cancer, Eric Sun set out to achieve some musical goals
        59 points by stablemap 1 day ago

